# Qmail smtp auth

## adriano

I follow the instruction but i do not know how to enable the smtp auth on qmail , vpopmail.

In conf-smtpd i have 

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/bin/checkpassword"

[[ -n "${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD}" ]] && {

	[[ -z "${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}" ]] && QMAIL_SMTP_POST=/bin/true

	QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

}

i restartted svscan but nothing

telnet mydomain.com 25

220 mydomain.com ESMTP

ehlo

250-mydomain.com

250-STARTTLS

250-SIZE 13900000

250-PIPELINING

250 8BITMIME

Thanks in advance.

----------

## jtaylor72

It's been a long time since I got mine working, but here is what I have:

QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE="${QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE} envdir /etc/relay-ctrl relay-ctrl-chdir"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} relay-ctrl-check"

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw"

QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST} ${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

----------

## adriano

I've added those lines to conf-smtpd but no change , nu authentification

When i try telnet mydomain.com 25 i do not see AUTH

220 mydomain.com ESMTP 

ehlo 

250-mydomain.com 

250-STARTTLS 

250-SIZE 13900000 

250-PIPELINING 

250 8BITMIME

Do i need to modify tcp.smtp.cdb ?

----------

## jtaylor72

I'll have to defer this to someone who knows more than I on the subject.

----------

